# Need help urgently, group pigeons lost



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

hi,

I live in nyc and just bought a second home 2 hrs north of city at CT border. Been here for less than 2 weeks. Group of 25-30 pigeons showed up at local grocery store/shopping center, owners of stores want birds gone. Some employees said they had seen some with bands but I
haven't seen any bands as of yet. No pigeons here, ever. They just appeared one day, I believe it was last week. I have fed birdseed and given water and am trying to catch them but no luck. They are either lost or were dumped here. They look disoriented, tired, scared. They have never been around cars and several have been run over in the parking lot while trying to forage for food. I might be able to put them in our somewhat dilapitated guesthouse temporarily if someone could help me catch them. Some people are nice and have thrown white bread to them, others have thrown things at them, many coins on ground near them, and kids try to chase and catch them. Now they are skittish and fly when you get close. Heartbreaking and I don't know what to do; I don't even really know anyone here yet. I can't even imagine trying to catch that many birds one by one, by myself, no less. Groc. store manager called DEC, audobon, etc. and no one would help. I know they may be lost and may fly away soon but don't want them to get run over. Can anyone please help me??
I have a car, free time, and can spend a little money to help them, but have tried to catch them and can't. One is limping and one has an injured wing. thanks so much. amy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like a bad situation, thanks so much for trying to help. The best news is the owner is on your side and willing to let you help. I would buy or rent some live-animal traps first off, get a big bag of pigeon seed, and set the traps around the parking lot if possible. Early in the morning would be probably best, then as they get up and come to forage, food will be there for them in the traps. They sound pretty hungry, and are probably familiar with cages if they are released birds, so the trap won't be alarming to them. I would scatter a little food on the ground around the traps with big piles inside. If you have a large vari kennel, bring that, and hopefully you can put the trapped ones inside it, reset the trap, and catch more. This will probably take several hours and probably a few days, and is best to start immediately while they are still in the area and really hungry. 

You can also get a long-handled fishing net and try just putting it down over some of the ones that aren't so skittish, if there are some. If you sit near a pile of food (or scatter some around you), then stay still, they may come close enough to net. Best to have another person to help out if you can. I wish I lived closer, but we do have some NY members who hopefully will be able to help. They will be looking for seed at this point and with any luck, will come to it when you put it down. If you have any extra cages, kennels, etc., set them out and you might be able to get a few to go inside, then shut the door with a broom handle or long stick. You'll undoubtedly look quite silly attempting this, but trust me, many of us have done it before and if you can ignore the idiots who will try to make it worse, each pigeon saved will mena that much more. Good luck and keep us updated, or ask any questions, and I really hope this helps.


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*thanks maryjane*

I have been trying to catch them and it isn't easy! Tonite I went by late to put out some food and get a good count since parking lot is empty. They were sleeping and I counted 32. Some woke up and watched me; think they may be getting used to me. Very wary if I walk in their direction when they are on the ground. I bought a plastic dog kennel/transport crate and have plenty of good birdseed. I was there for a few hours this afternoon trying to catch them and tied a string to door of kennel with food inside and a bird went in but got out before I could get door closed. Was happy to see one brown multi-colored bird with a band on! Couldn't read it at all but it was orange; not sure if color alone has meaning. This verifies that they are lost, hopefully, and not just a coop that got dumped here. One now has string on his foot with a bunch of string/hair/debris attached. Will get a humane trap tomorrow. Are the ones for small animals the same ones you use for pigeons? More than anything I wish I could track down the birds' owner so he could come and get them. Wouldn't they come to him? It will be difficult to catch 32 birds alone! one by one! I am supposed to be meeting with contractors and working on this house! Shouldn't someone out there be freaking out that 32 of his/her birds didn't come home?? thanks for your advice. Will try it. amy


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*my location*

sorry, I meant to tell everyone where these birds are, in case anyone lives near this area and would like to try and help, or may know of a racing group nearby that might know if a member lost this large a group of birds. I am in Amenia, NY which is in Dutchess Co. (for google map, my zip is 12501). thanks again, amy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Amy,
You might want to contact the NYC pigeon rescue group. I'm not sure of the contact info but a few minutes w/google should help locate them. I don't know if they could help but they may be able to put you in contact with local folks that could help. If the birds actually roost on the ground, the night might be the best time to catch them.
Wish I could help but I'm a bit far away.
I think the humane traps would work fine -- hopefully you can get a crowd. 
Are there crates and traps that flyers use -- if so and the birds are banded, they might recognize it as a place to go. Just a thought.
Good luck.


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*thanks*

yes, I reported it to nycpr, whom I know, since I mostly live in the city; this is a country house. I have caught 2 'string' birds on my balcony and they helped me get them to the right vet and both are doing well now and have healthy feet! just for the record, I reported it here, to the pigeon 911 site, and to the hudson valley pigeon assoc. Not much luck tracking an owner down, but great idea about getting the same type carriers/crates or cages that the flyers use. Not sure what they use or exactly where to get but will look into this. Unfortunately they roost on top of the shopping center (groc. store/printer/drug store). 2 were on ground tonite sleeping in a corner and I slowly approached with food, but they kept running away. One had the string/garbage stuck or tied to his foot. Very wary of people, poor little guys. Makes me so sad to see them just sitting up there, but much better than in daytime when they won't stay put on sidewalk but wander around parking lot under cars and in the area where people drive in/leave the shopping center. thanks for suggestions! Wish some members in hudson valley area could be alerted! could really use a hand...assuming they don't just recover and head for home on their own.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Amy,
Sorry to hear about this situation ~ especially about the poor babies who were run over.
Thank God you noticed this flock!
Bob & I will TRY to assist you in your attempts to capture them. 
I really hope you can capture the grounded ones soon.

I'll e-mail you tonight, Amy.

Phyll


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.hotfoot.com/mist-trap-cat.html
Gad, I can't believe I'm posting this link. However, this may be a resource to get live traps or mist nets. I can't get cost info to come up on my 'puter but there is an 800 number to call.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, Phyll and Bob, for helping Amy out with all of these pigeons. Amy,
is the place that these birds 'hole up'/roost at night accessible by ladder, or???
If it is, and the area is fairly dark, that might be the best bet.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> http://www.hotfoot.com/mist-trap-cat.html
> Gad, I can't believe I'm posting this link. However, this may be a resource to get live traps or mist nets. I can't get cost info to come up on my 'puter but there is an 800 number to call.


Not sure why you didn't want to post this link? I've captured a bird in one of the traps like this. It wasn't done on purpose.......just happened. Didn't hurt the bird a bit and I was able to return it to it's owner. It was actually one of OUR birds that we had given a new flyer to use as a breeder and it escaped and came back home.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Amy, you had sent me an email wondering why the owner of these birds wasn't "looking" for his birds. Well, the short answer is, it doesn't really work that way. When one of our banded birds gets lost, it's really just a "wait and see" game............see if it comes back home or not. Once you've released them to fly back home OR just have them flying in the back yard and one disappears, we have no way of knowing where that bird went, what direction if flew in, how far it flew, etc, etc...........there are a dozen different scenarios of what can happen to a bird that we've lost. 
I know that doesn't make you feel any better, but that's just the way it is. I've had birds come home time and time again and then one day, they don't. A few years ago, we lost 13 cock birds in one day. The hens were released and came straight home. The cocks were released 15 minutes later and when darkness fell, we had about 3 or 4 birds home. The rest we never saw again. I cannot explain what happened and I could have driven myself crazy out "looking" for them.........but where would I look? 
Some might say that maybe they were sick. I don't think so. And besides that, why would 13 cock birds only be sick, the rest weren't, when they all lived together? Just one of those freaky things...........I can't explain.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Amy, were you able to get your hands on a fishing net? They are usually seven or eight bucks at fishing supply stores (some pet stores sell them but they're more money). You can even successfully duct tape a long broom/mop handle to the handle of the net and make it extra long. That would work well for ones like the two who ran away from you at night on the ground. You could (hopefully) just scoop those two up. This sounds like a lot of work and I wish I was closer to help. Thanks again and keep us updated.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*I may have a lead for you*

Hi Amy, 
we have a person on 911 Pigeon from CT that has been in contact with someone that recently lost their flock. Maybe, just maybe this is the missing flock.

Subscribe to 911 Pigeon Alert and watch the messages. I'm hoping for a reply tomorrow.

I've got all my fingers and toes crossed that we may be able to locate the owner.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Amy, I hope you received my e-mail. Bob & I would like to help you with this flock. Just waiting to hear back from you.

Hopefully, these pigeons are the lost flock from CT, & may be reunited with their owner. 

Phyll


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*update*

hi all!

thanks for all the encouragement and support! I had to drive back to manhattan on sunday for my sister-in-laws engagement party and then just got back up here today around 6:00pm. Today they were roosting in their usual spots and looked ok, but I only counted 22! I had counted 32 at one time, and then before going back to the city, 26. I hope some were roosting elsewhere! Now, the bad news is that I have to go BACK out of town tomorrow! I have to go visit my father near rochester, ny. He isn't well and my sister and I meet there every year this time to get him set up. I will be back here on Sunday or Mon, Labor Day. I sure hope those birds are the missing flock! They are at a Freshtown, in Amenia and address is 5094 Route 22. You can't miss them. They perch above the stores in that little shopping center. I wish I didn't have to go out of town again. I did get a humane trap and dog carrier and know where I can get a fishing net nearby. So eager to catch these guys. Hudson Valley Pigeon Assoc. finally answered my emails; the dutchess county fair was all last week and they were there with all their birds teaching people about how wonderful they are....so that is a good excuse for not getting back to me sooner. They may be able to help as well. I understand completely that if one's birds disappear, you would have no way of knowing where to begin to look...I was just hoping that with the internet maybe someone would post somewhere that they had lost their birds and maybe where & when they released them? I think I would try but I do understand that reporting a 'found' bird is a lot more practical than everyone trying to post 'lost' bird notices. Sadly there would probably be too many. I am 5 miles from Ct. border so am praying that these birds are the ones missing. Will go see them tomorrow before I have to leave town and will try to stay in touch although hard to find internet connection where I am headed. thanks all so much for the support. 

amy


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Amy...nice to hear from you, not so nice the reason.

I haven't been on line lately, but I spoke w/Phyll last night and she mentioned this post. Keep us posted - I'd like to help if possible. I have a few nets and tons of dog/cat type cages (approx 2 ft x 3 ft). I feel terrible, especially for the string/injured one(s).

If you don't have my number, tell Phyll to call me or give it to you.

P.S. For some reason I have named my newest kitty after you


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*update*

Hey! 

Great to hear from you! Hope all is well. I also haven't been on line...only when something comes up. This is driving me completely crazy. I have to catch these poor birds. I got in from the finger lakes (6 hr. drive) late last nite (mon.) and went to the groc. store where they are and saw 2 dead in parking lot! They just get run over. It is so tragic...I can't take it. At one point there were 32, 22 before my trip upstate, and now 18. I have to try and get them. I am in Amenia, which is in Dutchess Co., 2 hours north of the city, 5 miles from Ct. border. Just got this house and am sort of camping out here. Have to go to city wed. just for the nite for my sister-in-law's engagement party. Coming back on Thurs and will be ready any time once I am back. Would love it if you could help but can't remember where you are driving from? You are welcome to stay with me, if you want to stay the nite. Pretty basic set up, but have 2 queen size air mattresses! Very happy to have a kitty named after me! That is so sweet! Great to hear from you, and thanks! amy


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*update*

Hi All,

Am back from my trip. Got in late Monday nite and saw pigeons today. Poor babies. 2 more were dead in the parking lot. Started to cry. Couldn't catch any. They are very scared. Really hoping Phyll and Rockie and I can all try together to catch the remaining 18. Heartbreaking. Gave them lots of seed and will go by tomorrow. Have another wedding related event (sister-in-law is geting married) and have to go to the city tomorrow for 1 nite; then coming back up here on Thurs and trying to catch these poor birds. Not sure who, if anyone, can take these birds, if we are lucky enough to catch them? If anyone can help please let us know. I don't have any birds and am going back and forth between country & city a lot....whole house going to be renovated here so lots going on & I have 3 cats. Could probably keep them for a while in an old out-building but soon it will also be renovated. Sad day here. Thanks for the support. Love this forum....no one here lets you down which is amazing. Exhausted. Getting in bed. amy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Amy -- did you see any bands on these birds or can you give a description? I hate to ask, but by chance did the dead ones have bands? 
Bless you and the team for trying. I think if you get even a few, we can find them homes.


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*no bands*

Hey-
last week I saw one bird with an orange band but couldn't get close enough to read it. When I first saw them and asked the local employees, they said that several had bands. The 2 that died most recently didn't and the others that I actually saw dead didn't. Don't know if the one with orange band is still around or not but will try to figure it out. Am heading back up there thurs. nite. Any word about the guy in CT who is missing his flock? Haven't found a fishing net yet and need to get one. Starting friday early, I am going to spend a lot of time aggressively trying to catch them. Will keep you posted. thanks, amy


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Amy...I know Phyll will be in touch w/you if she hasn't already. I was just wondering, in the spare time that you have _not _had, have you or could you see where there may be the nearest pigeon food store...maybe they might know something of a lost flock. Also, you may be able to hang a flier regarding these birds there.

We'll be bringing cages for traps. I'm not sure if we have enough rope though, to pull the doors shut. If you can get some (3/16 or 1/8 nylon rope) that would be great. If not,please let Phyll or me know.

Also, fp had a suggestion earlier about trying to get them in the dark. I have no idea how high the bldg is, how well lit at night, etc. Do you have a ladder there if it is doable? I don't think we can fit one in our van w/the cages, etc.

I hope you've had some luck today.


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*update*

Hey guys-

I went today to try to catch them and to let the stores know that we were planning to catch as many as we could on Sunday. The manager of the groc. store is really nice and gave me a huge bag of birdseed. She said that originally there were some with orange bands & some with green but that they had all taken off. She has employees of the groc. store collect any of the birds that have died and she said none of them had bands. Sadly I think 2 more died while I was in the city for one nite. Now I count 16. I will get some rope and a ladder (need one anyways). Not sure how high it is, but it is just the one story...but it is a grocery store so it is pretty high. I will try to find a really tall ladder. It is well lit and you can easily see them perching. Tried to catch them today and they kept flying away when I got anywhere near them. Couldn't find a fishing net in town. Nearest pigeon food store is in that shopping center, at the Tractor Supply Store. They have one type in a giant bag and I will try to talk to them tomorrow. The manager of groc. store said she didn't think anyone ran over them intentionally, but that they are so domesticated they just don't move. Poor babies. Will email rockie/phyll directions here. Will also try to do a flyer; have been meaning to and just so much going on lately! I am so grateful to have some help with this one! I wish I knew where they came from! thanks everyone, amy


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*catching them tomorrow!*

well tomorrow is the big day and we will hopefully be able to catch all of the little guys that are left. Just wanted to post the info WHERE THESE PIGEONS ARE LOCATED in case anyone decides they can come and help. They are at a Freshtown Grocery Store shopping center at 5092 Route 22 in Amenia, NY 12501. The address for the groc. store is 5092 I'm pretty sure, the drug store next door to it is 5094 Rt. 22. We will be there around 3:00pm tomorrow, sunday Sept. 9th. I live nearby and if anyone else wants to come, you can send me a private message and get my phone #.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Best of luck to you all with the pigeon roundup! 

Terry


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all, I haven't been here for a few days and I see Amy hasn't posted an update yet...she is working on many projects right now.

Just to let everyone know, in this case it isn't exactly "no news is good news". We weren't successful in catching any of the pigeons on the Sunday we went to see Amy. Maybe 4 or 6 of them had gone into our "trap" but there were others standing in the way preventing the final capture. Although some of them were definitely fancy pigeons, it was a bit difficult to tell if a lot of the others were feral or not. Anyway, the bottom line is that the stores in the shopping ctr don't want them there, regardless.

When we got there they had been eating up a storm, people are evidently leaving food for them. This just made it a bit more difficult to catch them. We left Amy w/a cage for trapping, as she is continuing to try.

I spoke w/Amy yesterday...no luck yet. She is making sure they have food and keeping in contact w/store owners so they know she is still involved.

I'll tell you, I was disappointed that we weren't successful, but it was great spending the day w/fellow pijie lovers and just generally wonderful people. 

Hopefully we'll hear from Amy soon with a success story.


----------

